# Diamond Dove Question



## yag113 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi! I am brand new to the forum. I recently took in 2 diamond doves, a mating pair, basically as a rescue situation. Former owner said last year they laid an egg, and it hatched and feathered out before they even knew it was there...obviously not paying much attention to the birds. Anyway, the baby died after a week or 2 old, so they said, probably a nutritional issue...they didn't know any better, etc.

I took the birds about 8 weeks ago. They were doing the mating ritual from the start. I provided a nest and material. She laid an egg on the floor of the cage. I had just cleaned the cage the day before so it hadn't been there long. I put it in the nest and they immediately began sitting religiously. However it has been around 3 weeks. I fear it is a dud. Every now and then she gets off the nest now but not for long...perhaps a sign that she too knows it isn't going to hatch?

Should I just take the egg away? The nest is hanging...should it have been on the ground?

I am new to diamond doves but not birds in general. I am a wildlife rehabber and have 2 wild doves that are recovering from injuries and will be released back to the wild ASAP. I had a pigeon last year that had to have a leg amputated, shattered beyond repair, however it was rehabbed and released with a wild dove and made out well...hung around for months with it's dove friend.

Love birds, love doves and pigeons. Just read the Fascinating saga of pigeons, the most revered and reviled birds. One of the most interesting books I've ever read!

Anyway, thank you for making this forum available. Would appreciate any input on the egg in question.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

They usually lay two eggs, if fertile it takes about 15 days of incubation for them to hatch, so if it has been three weeks I would call it a dud. a basket up on the side or corner of the cage is fine..some put nesting materials in the nest and on the floor so they can add to the nest themselves. If you know for sure it has been three weeks I would toss the egg. Im glad this pair found their way to you sounds like a much better situation for them.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

yag113 - welcome to Pigeon Talk. Please enjoy our site! And thanks for taking in these doves and rehabbing the others. Are you going to keep the Diamonds?


----------

